# Ski-related Weather Apps for making short-fuse destination decisions



## billski (Nov 2, 2014)

What are the best weather apps for skiing?   I'm interested in relatively real-time data for specific ski areas.  Kind of an amalgam of current weather and ski conditions.  For example, current radar, forecast map, trail conditions and status, wind at elevation, maybe even a webcam and road condition links.  Short term forecast, weather warnings.   All the stuff i need to know to make a where to go deciison in less than 24 hours.  This is mostly for storm chasing on, or nearly on the road.    I don't mind a couple of apps that tie it all together.   I have not used mobile apps before and am trying to decide what kind of smartphone to buy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2014)

For the very short-term like you're talking about for specifically following a storm and/or making those _"do I go to ADK, n.VT, or NH?" _ski decisions, if there's an app for that I'm not aware of it.

I think the very best thing to do is to learn how to run the weather models yourself from US and Canadian sources and/or to follow a TON of professional mets on Facebook.  I've done both of those for several years now, and I cant emphasize enough how helpful it's been to my skiing.  There have been multiple occasions where I've gone to the "correct" ski area simply by following the above.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 2, 2014)

NOAA Aviation weather  site has an hourly observations,
Helpful  for seeing short term trends ,
Wind direction, temp ,cloud heights, dew points ,


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> For the very short-term like you're talking about for specifically following a storm and/or making those _"do I go to ADK, n.VT, or NH?" _ski decisions, if there's an app for that I'm not aware of it.
> 
> I think the very best thing to do is to learn how to run the weather models yourself from US and Canadian sources and/or to follow a TON of professional mets on Facebook.  I've done both of those for several years now, and I cant emphasize enough how helpful it's been to my skiing.  There have been multiple occasions where I've gone to the "correct" ski area simply by following the above.



BG,  From my posts last year, you know I do that when I'm stationary.  I'm not looking for how to do it.   I'm looking for an app that I may have overlooked, which might have amalgamated some of these aspects.


----------

